# Best Book



## Grumpy Old Man (Apr 15, 2015)

I'm impressed by so many of the drawings presented in this forum. I see a lot of natural talent and many years of developing it in almost all the drawings. So, let me say, "Thank you" to each of you who share.

My drawing skills are, at best, terrible but can be developed and trained. If you have a favorite book that helped you train and develop your drawing talent, will you share the title and a few words about why/how it helped you? 

Thanks


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

You know I think maybe the one who could help you in terms of books and research is CJM1972. Hopefully he pops in and has some good advice. He mentioned that he did a lot of researching and studying as he was going along and that has certainly paid off for him.

Honestly I learned by trial and error. Never really have used any books to help me learn to draw...I just drew and drew a LOT. I have purchased a few "learning to draw" books for my son and they do seem to help him develop an eye for shapes and how body parts connect correctly. It might be something to look into. You can get those from almost any book store or from Amazon. 

I would strongly suggest getting a small sketch journal or pad and taking it with you everywhere and just start doing quick sketches of things you see as you have time. Could be anything from a mundane toothbrush to a landscape scene to a simple tree. 

The more you draw - the better you will become!


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I got "How to Draw & Paint Flowers" with William P. Powell and it has been a total waste of money. The first time I looked it over I kind of thought it was easy to follow -- but doing it found it was not. Maybe it's just me -- who knows.


----------



## cjm1972 (Mar 5, 2015)

Hi Grumpy,
I own only 3 books pertaining to drawing,
*How to Draw Lifelike Portraits from Photographs:* by Lee Hammond
*Drawing from Line to Life:* by Mike Sibley
*The Art of Drawing Animals:* by Linda Weil and Patricia Getha

Each have their merits, and I am sure there are plenty more that could help, but I think it does depend what you hope to develop.

My artistic skills were a blank canvas, and my daughter bought me my first, the Lee Hammond book. I found it very useful, giving me starting point from which to develop.

I found the others interesting enough to buy, but really, I was so taken with developing my portrait skills that I haven't really used them as much.

Some tutorials I used: http://www.dueysdrawings.com/portrait_tutorial.html
http://www.onlypencil.com/blog/category/tutorials/
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mO37tQSZp0
http://pbird12.deviantart.com/art/Unblended-Skin-Tutorial-212864937
http://angelstorm-82.deviantart.com/art/Hair-Tutorial-173908059

There are loads more, but really can't list them all here.

The one thing that really helped was posting work on forums and getting advice. That and practice, everyday.

I hope this helps.

Carl.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

I agree with Carl wholeheartedly! There is SO much on the web today that you can learn almost anything. Books are becoming obsolete. (I still love to read though and have quite a few books.

Digital books are aplenty, and many older books can be had for no cost. As Carl said, Lee Hammond is good, and there are many others out there! BTW.. Carl and I met on Duey's forum about 3 years ago.. and there are some *really *good tutorials out there (Although I think the site has become obsolete now)

Having said that.. There is a plethora of Youtube videos that teach every concept of drawing that you can think of. It's like having your own personal instructor at hand. Another great teaching aid are tutorials on Deviant Art.

Having said all of that.. the *best *way to learn to draw.. is to draw! I know it sounds blase.. but it's the truth. I got an inexpensive course from Christopher Sia when I first decided to draw and knew nothing... (Was $27 I think) and I drew and drew and drew. I have never looked back.. and I think I am ok (although definitely where I would like to be yet!)

My $.02

D


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

I started with a series of e-books I found on Amazon called, "Drawing Mentor", they were cheap and have a lot of great sketching exercises to help "train your brain". I have also read many books from many places, the most recent being a library book, "The Complete Idiot's Guide To Drawing". I also devoured hours of video on YouTube. All these sources had something in common, draw, draw, draw! I am at a point where I could draw circles in my sleep. My sketchbook has drawings of everything I happen to see for any amount of time such as, my art bag, my countertop oven and part of my kitchen, an extention cord end with my phone and tablet plugs in it, a display and poster hanging on the wall where my husband was getting his eye exam, etc...the more challenging, the more I am determined to draw it! Hope this helps, good luck.


----------

